# Spreadshirt Digital Direct Quality



## Sideshow82 (Aug 15, 2009)

So I have been researching the various POD sites and I know they all offer a little something different. 

I Am really impressed with the way spreadshirt is set up, the assortment of clothing, the price of the clothing, and the areas to print on are awesome. 

My one and only question is when it comes to their digital direct printing, what is the quality like. In the help page it says it fades after only a few washes, and it isn't as vibrant. But companies such as printfection's quality is great. is it comparable, or are their digital print machines just not as good as the competition. 

I'm really hoping the quality is great because I love everything about the site, but if the quality isn't good enough it's a deal breaker for me.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

The best way for you to know for sure is to buy someone's digital direct garment off the Spreadshirt site and take it through the paces.

I have printfection digital direct shirts and they fade too.


----------



## Invent Clothing (Jan 8, 2009)

Hi

fading on DTG prints depends on the user and the ink, if the setting are right and your using the machine right with the right ink it should not fade, ours dont. but we have heard of a lot of companies that dont do good prints fo whatever reason, that is giving DTG a bad name.
the prints should be as good a screen prints except the white isnt quite as bright.

i know now ive said this a lot of screen printers who havent used DTG will beg to differ but there you go.


----------



## WholesalePrint (Sep 23, 2008)

many times it may very well be the artwork submitted not the printer.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Invent Clothing said:


> fading on DTG prints depends on the user and the ink, if the setting are right and your using the machine right with the right ink it should not fade, ours dont.


This might be true with the unrealistic washing instructions DTG's recommend (turn garment inside out, mild detergent, mild cycle, cold water, air dry). But in the real world of washing, all DTG's fade. It doesn't matter which one you have or how perfect your print settings are.


----------



## Invent Clothing (Jan 8, 2009)

splathead said:


> This might be true with the unrealistic washing instructions DTG's recommend (turn garment inside out, mild detergent, mild cycle, cold water, air dry). But in the real world of washing, all DTG's fade. It doesn't matter which one you have or how perfect your print settings are.


Hi,

This is certainly not the case, with the ink we have now it virtually doesnt fade at all you would really have to try to find fault. WE WASH AT 40 DEGREES NOT INSIDE OUT
WE EVEN TUMBLE DRY. OUR INK IS BULLET PROOF.(WELL MAYBE IT WONT STOP BULLETS BUT YOU KNOW WHAT I MEAN)

yes with dupont ink you were supposed to wash on cold, but we did wash tests at 40 degrees not inside out, and yes DUPONT at that time did fade but if it was done right it wouldnt fall off or go seriously worse than when printed. THE INK WE HAVE NOW IS TEN TIMES BETTER


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Hi Lee,

We are both really saying the same thing, only in different ways.  Your statement of 'virtually doesn't fade' fits into my statement of 'all DTG's fade', no?

Bob's original question was how does DTG compare to other offerings. Well, other offerings are either vinyl or he can go the route of plastisol. Neither of these two fade, and both start out more vibrant than DTG.


----------

